# (ONLINE) Marzi's Mini Watering Service! <3 LF: Shopping/bugs/fishing in return!



## marzipanmermaid (May 20, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm currently offering watering services! Are you tired of watering your flowers? Are you trying to spawn hybrids? Do you just want some help? Well, I would love to lend a hand if you provide watering cans! I’m stressing big time and watering flowers/visiting islands helps me relax, lol. I’m not really looking for much in return, but tips are appreciated if you want! If it’s a large amount of flowers, I wouldn’t say no to a NMT or two. But for the first part, I would just really love to check your shops and fish/catch bugs while I water, especially if you’re in a different season.

I’m free all of today. I am going back to work tomorrow so my availability will start changing, but I can let you know as it goes on.

I should’ve offered a service earlier, but I wasn’t thinking about it. Please comment and we’ll try to work out a time! This is cross-posted and if I get too many requests, I may turn off comments to catch up! Looking forward to helping you lot out and seeing all your pretty islands!


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 20, 2020)

(CLOSED for TODAY) Will pay 4 WATER SERVICES!
					

Looking for 5 people to water my plants! Will pay 50,000 bells + free DIY per player.  Thanks!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist (May 20, 2020)

Hey. I would appreciate your help. The link above shared by @LynseyH666 provides the information.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 21, 2020)

Good morning! It's my last full free day before returning back to work. I'm extremely stressed out and would love to take my mind off of it by spending the day helping ya'll water flowers and seeing cute islands. Please leave a comment or DM me! I'm heading to an island to help water some, but it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## chrisbeta03 (May 21, 2020)

I would appreciate your services!  PM me?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 21, 2020)

chrisbeta03 said:


> I would appreciate your services!  PM me?


PMed! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## healingwind (May 21, 2020)

Hello! I would love to have your help. If you're looking to catalog this is what I have atm!






						Housewares by healingwind | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Housewares, a list by healingwind containing 75 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 21, 2020)

healingwind said:


> Hello! I would love to have your help. If you're looking to catalog this is what I have atm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there! I'm currently resetting my internet super fast, but I'd love to help! Sorry! I didn't get a notification that you posted! I'd love to catalog you white loft bed!  But honestly, I'd be happy just peeking into your shops. I'm trying to build my clothing catalog!


----------



## healingwind (May 21, 2020)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Hi there! I'm currently resetting my internet super fast, but I'd love to help! Sorry! I didn't get a notification that you posted! I'd love to catalog you white loft bed!  But honestly, I'd be happy just peeking into your shops. I'm trying to build my clothing catalog!


That sounds fine with me!


----------



## Farmer_Lava (May 21, 2020)

Hey I'd like you to water my flower cloning area. I could pay you 30,000 IGB for it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 21, 2020)

Farmer_Lava said:


> Hey I'd like you to water my flower cloning area. I could pay you 30,000 IGB for it.
> 
> View attachment 262564


Sure thing! Let me finish up with another player's gardens and a trade first; I'll be over as soon as I can.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 21, 2020)

Caught up and ready to go! Thank you for allowing me to come by!


----------



## wilky (May 22, 2020)

if youre available I would love to pay you to come water. Im working on spawning a few hybrids.


----------



## Farmer_Lava (May 22, 2020)

If you're available I'd like to have you water again today. Same area and I'd give you 30,000 plus you could browse my shops.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 22, 2020)

I just got home! Let me eat dinner and I’ll be with each of you if you still need me.


----------



## wilky (May 22, 2020)

I'm ok today, but ill need someone tomorrow if you'll be on. Ty!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 22, 2020)

wilky said:


> I'm ok today, but ill need someone tomorrow if you'll be on. Ty!


I will be! :3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 23, 2020)

Good afternoon, everyone!  I'll be on and available most of today and all of tomorrow. <3


----------



## wilky (May 23, 2020)

I can go get a dodo code now and message you, I just ask that you don't water the black or gold roses


----------



## Polilla (May 23, 2020)

Hello, are you available? Would offer 1 nmt and you can visit shops or fish or catch bugs.


----------



## wilky (May 23, 2020)

shes amazing and so kind guys! ❤


----------



## Salomebibouland (May 23, 2020)

Hello ! 
I would love if you could come to water my flowers (trying hard to get those blue roses haha)
Unfortunately my shops are closed now but you can visit (work in progress), catch bugs/fish and talk to the villagers 
I will tip you of course  ☺


----------



## Mt_Moon (May 23, 2020)

Would you be interested in coming to my town?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 23, 2020)

Oh my god, thank you. My heart. 

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



Salomebibouland said:


> Hello !
> I would love if you could come to water my flowers (trying hard to get those blue roses haha)
> Unfortunately my shops are closed now but you can visit (work in progress), catch bugs/fish and talk to the villagers
> I will tip you of course  ☺


I just stepped out for some quick groceries, but I will be home shortly and would love to help/visit!

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



Mt_Moon said:


> Would you be interested in coming to my town?


Sure! I just stepped out to do some quick errands, but I should be able to pop over as soon as I’m home and done with the request before you!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 27, 2020)

Good afternoon, lovelies! I'm on and available if you need any help! Sorry for the brief spell of absence; I started work on Friday and I've been trying to get back in the swing of things. I've been extra tired and my internet wasn't cooperating. It's being nice today so there should be no issues!


----------



## Salomebibouland (May 27, 2020)

I would love if you could come back, you really helped me last time


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 27, 2020)

Salomebibouland said:


> I would love if you could come back, you really helped me last time


Of course! I'd love to come back! Just let me know when you're open and ready!  
I just have to empty my pockets from some late night fishing, haha.


----------



## PurpleCrutches (May 27, 2020)

Would you be able to come to my island? Trying for those blue roses!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 27, 2020)

PurpleCrutches said:


> Would you be able to come to my island? Trying for those blue roses!


I'd love to. I have one person lined up before you. I'll be over as soon as I'm done.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 28, 2020)

Hi-hi! If you need any watering done, please drop a comment! 
I'll be hopping on and off as I water or do trades (and my laundry/errands); sometimes I miss notifications so I'm trying my best to stay on top of them.


----------



## grah (May 28, 2020)

Heyy^~^ you available to come water??


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 28, 2020)

allybishop said:


> Heyy^~^ you available to come water??


I am actually set to water for someone when I get back from getting food, but I can come by as soon as I’m done there?


----------



## grah (May 28, 2020)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I am actually set to water for someone when I get back from getting food, but I can come by as soon as I’m done there?


I'll message you tomorrow as I'm off to bed real soon!


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 28, 2020)

Hello! If you have any time this evening would love for you to stop by! My shops are open and I can tip


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 28, 2020)

Sure thing! I’ll let you know when I’m finished!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 30, 2020)

I’m off tomorrow and will be available for watering!  I could even sneak in some watering tonight if I can stay awake, haha!


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 30, 2020)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I’m off tomorrow and will be available for watering!  I could even sneak in some watering tonight if I can stay awake, haha!


Haha! Well apparently I couldn’t stay awake! Let me know when you are free!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 30, 2020)

Lildunkaroo26 said:


> Haha! Well apparently I couldn’t stay awake! Let me know when you are free!


I'll be on all day. I'm waiting to pick up a villager and to complete a few trades, but I should be able to come by and water as soon as my plot is filled with my new villager.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (May 30, 2020)

If you're still looking for places to water, I have enough flowers to keep you busy for a while!  (fishing and shopping is of course allowed too, though it's after 7PM here so most money-making butterflies are gone...)


----------



## grah (May 30, 2020)

Hey lmk when you're free to water!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 1, 2020)

Good morning, lovelies! I'll be on most of the day. Please comment here or DM me! If I've missed any DMs, I'm sorry! Just let me know!


----------



## kookey (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello! I’d love some help watering today if you’re free. I can offer nmt or cataloging of anything from here: https://villagerdb.com/user/kookey/list/catalog


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 2, 2020)

Free all day today. <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 2, 2020)

Bump! Still active!


----------



## Polilla (Jun 2, 2020)

She is the best gardener


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, everyone! I'll be available most of today, but this evening I will be busy with an event around 4 pm CST so I won't be able to water until I get home, which will be anytime after 10 pm CST.


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello are you available to come over and water my flowers for 2 NMT?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 4, 2020)

MayorGreen88 said:


> Hello are you available to come over and water my flowers for 2 NMT?


I’m so sorry I never got this.  I can come by tomorrow?


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Jun 5, 2020)

That's okay! Whenever your available, just DM me!


----------



## Lizarditup (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't need flowers watered!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello, everyone! I'll be on all day.  Sorry for being hit or miss with timing the last day or so!  I got a lot of sun which lead to me getting a mild case of sun sickness so I've been napping/sick. Thank you for being so patient and understanding. Please DM or comment if you need gardening services today. <3


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi ! ^.^ I have 2 big area and 1 little area that need watering, since my island is new you will need a ladder and vaulting pole and I will guide you and let you know which flower need watering ! I'll provide water can. I can't pay NMT or bells since I have practically nothing however at the end of the run you can visit Able sister and Nook Crany. You can also catch bugs or fish on the way but please make sure you don't ruin flowers in the process ^.^ let me know if you are interested and avaliable ! Thanks ^.^


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 6, 2020)

Bump! <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 14, 2020)

Available to water all day today! 
Thank you all for being so patient. I’ve been working a lot lately and too tired to really play, but I’m off and ready to help! Please comment or message!


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Jun 14, 2020)

Can you come over my town again?  I will give you 100k bells or 2 NMT (you decide!)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 14, 2020)

I’d be happy to for NMTs! I’m going to water for someone super fast, but I’ll be able to stop by after.  Would it be okay if I peeked into your shops as well?


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes you may visit the stores after! 

Okay see you soon!


----------



## Aquamyrine (Jun 14, 2020)

I would love some help watering.  Would you accept some hybrid flowers or a diy in exchange? You are also welcome to shop.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 14, 2020)

Sorry


MayorGreen88 said:


> Yes you may visit the stores after!
> 
> Okay see you soon!


I can come by now! Sorry! I watered and then pizza was ordered and I couldn’t say no to that, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Aquamyrine said:


> I would love some help watering.  Would you accept some hybrid flowers or a diy in exchange? You are also welcome to shop.


Sure! That would be lovely. There is one person before you and then I can come by!


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Jun 14, 2020)

Mmm sounds good, lol! Yes, I will open my gates soon  I will DM you once I am open


----------



## Mt_Moon (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey would you be interested in coming to my town to water?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 18, 2020)

Mt_Moon said:


> Hey would you be interested in coming to my town to water?


I didn’t get a chance to come by, but I can come by today! Sorry about that. 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

I’m open for business! Please let me know if you’d like me to come by for watering services! And thank you in advance for choosing my service and for allowing me to check your shops/fish/catch bugs/etc.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 20, 2020)

Good morning, TBT! <3
I'll be available most of today for all your watering needs!


----------



## Katya01 (Jun 20, 2020)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Good morning, TBT! <3
> I'll be available most of today for all your watering needs!


Hello! Would you be able to come past? I am available now


----------

